# Jewelultra Diamondbrite Stage 1 & 2



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Guy in work was raving about these products yesterday and said he'd bring a couple of bottles in today. He has given me them and when reading the back of the bottle, i am unsure what exactly it does.










Has anybody had any experiences with this product and is it any good? Also any tipe etc would be appreciated.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a 2 pack polish they claim it last for 6 years not heard any good reviews on it


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

All i have seen so far is that it gets used on brand new cars leaving the showroom which can be an added £300+ on the price.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Keith if you top it with a wax it will serve you well. I have recently applied Lifshine to a car and again topped with a wax looked stunning. As with most dealer products it always says keep up the maintainance. As strange as it sounds Do not all the products we use need this. Ill leave that nuggat with you:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Cheers Chilly. I am tempted to at least try this product out but i am very happy with what i am using just now. I've only just got comfotable with what im using at this time so probably best i store away for another time.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

im sure the product isnt totally useless, but when mr i clean my car once every 6 months coz im lazy buys a new car and is told by the dealer about this stuff and it lasts 6 years he will naturally think........hey i dont have to polish my car in the time i own it.

great marketing ploy for the majority of the lazy buying public whom are not anal like we are on here. 

myself - i get more pleasure out of looking after my cars than let years of dust, dirt and fallout embed itself into a cars surface - im always being asked how old my car actually is and many think its had new paint 

id much rather spend the money on a cleanser and a wax and do the car myself when i buy it


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

who45 said:


> im sure the product isnt totally useless, but when mr i clean my car once every 6 months coz im lazy buys a new car and is told by the dealer about this stuff and it lasts 6 years he will naturally think........hey i dont have to polish my car in the time i own it.
> 
> great marketing ploy for the majority of the lazy buying public whom are not anal like we are on here.
> 
> ...


Im on the same boat as you, car gets very well looked after and again, people cant beleive it's age.
Maybe worth keeping a hold of it but now i think there's no point in me using it. Cheers for all the replies.


----------

